# Target Panic: Causes and cures.



## Oxford

*When shooting traditional bows with fingers it is the sight picture that triggers the shot even though you don't have a sight.*

The steps are similar if you are using periphery aiming or gap shooting you will need to practice holding your sight picture in place and letting down. If you have it bad usually the symptoms are low shots under the deer or short drawing (releasing before anchor).

Here’s what you can do. Practice without the bow and the use the string loop but you will have to modify it a little. Get a broom handle or stout dowel rod about 3’ in length and fix the string to the ends. Adjust the length to fit your draw to the corner of your mouth with a little pressure against it. Then practice with your tab and hook into the edge of your mouth or whatever your anchor is. Practice stretching into your anchor as you release.

The release with fingers is a mental command so you will have to create a trigger (similar to a clicker.) I prefer to stretch into my anchor. I use my middle finger in the corner of my mouth. I use a periphery aiming technique and I swing up to the target and draw as I swing up. I finish the last 3 inches of the draw level with the sight picture I want. I touch my anchor and stretch into it. Right when I feel the stretch max out, I release through the shot. It is a very dynamic and free flowing style that works with moving or stationary targets.

Try this technique on a blank bale until you master it then move to a target at close range similar to the above instructions. I have had good luck teaching this to others and it seems to work well. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Oxford

*Wrist strap release*

Your method will be slightly different. With a wrist strap release you will need to shorten the projection (the length that is sticks out of your hand) of your release so the trigger is in line with the crack in your largest knuckle. This will allow you to fully wrap your finger over the trigger and get a nice deep grip. As you apply pressure against the “shooting loop” allow the muscles in your wrist and hand to relax as you pull. This will shift pressure on the trigger (as it is curled over the trigger.)

The Copper John Eagle 2 finger is a great release for this technique. You can pull with your index and then wrap your middle finger around the trigger. As you relax your index finger your middle puts pressure on the trigger.


----------



## Oxford

Another good LINK


----------



## Oxford

.


----------

